# Whats the problem here?



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

It has been at least 28 hours since someone has posted or replied on the milling/forestry forum!!!

I dont get to work in my shop everyday and this is as close to wood as I get for days sometimes. 

Somebody go mill somethin, take pics and post them...I got DT's over here.

Thank you for your support,

Robert


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

They're all in awe over the sight of 1300 year old Doug Firs:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gary *Itchy Brother* showing off his one piece telecaster body gave me an idea for a short figured walnut log...I decided to slab it up 2'' thick (~25'' wide) and later make guitar blanks from it. It's hard to see the figure fresh sawn, and junk camera phone, but it is pretty wood. I should get several nice blanks from the pieces I milled (cut out the knots and such).


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

See. Now thats the kind of stuff Im talkin about.

Thank you.

Im gonna tryyyy to get in the shop sometime today, but for sure tomorrow. Gotta try to get some wood dry soon. Hopefully I can get it started by Friday.

Robert


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW Daren, I forgot to say that is ane awesome chunk of lumber. I cant wait til I have more room so I can get more stuff milled.

Robert


----------

